# Young Rats for Adoption in Flemington, NJ



## nvr2dp (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello from Flemington, New Jersey. We are seeking very loving homes willing to adopt some of our young rats. The two litters were born (accidentally) in late May / early June ’09, so the rats are about three / four months old now. They’ve been well cared for with the exception of seeing a vet. They’ve been separated since their 5th week, so no surprise pregnancies. Mothers were each grey rexes and dad a black / white hooded.

Males – 2 tan, 4 black (w/ white feet and/or white belly), 6 black/white mixed markings. 
Females – 2 tan, 3 black (w/ white feet and/or white belly), 5 black/white mixed markings.

We plan to keep a couple of them, but we just can’t give them all the attention and love they deserve. They are all well tempered and love the play nibble / groom. We rotate “free-ranging” them in our home every few days or so, which turns into a rat roundup with my little girls (4 and 2 ½) acting as the “ratgirls”. The girls love them and the rats have been excellent considering the sometimes rough, yet loving (in their eyes) handling from the girls.

Not sure what else people would like to know, so please ask.

Thank you,
Derek


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You could post this on goosemoose too, if you haven't already. They have a larger member base and I've heard it's a good forum to find new homes.


----------



## nvr2dp (Sep 6, 2009)

No, I've not heard of goosemoose. I will look into it, thank you very much.


----------

